# My tanks



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to post a quick synopsis of my tanks 
20 gal community tank
10 gal PFR tank
5 gal CRS and yellow shrimp tank

pics of my 20 gal


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

OIC.... the platy/swordtail factory in all its glory . I want to see the 5 gallon tank !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow!! Looks great! 

Love to see your shrimp tank!

Kai


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are my shrimp tanks

10 gal PFRS breeding tank 

















5 GAL CRS and YELLOW Shrimp tank... still waiting for the moss wall to form


----------

